# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Шьем Шриле Прабхупаде

## Манджуваника д

Харибол, дорогие вайшнавы! Вы -душа этого форума. Спасибо, за ваше служение. :vanca calpa: 

Была у нас чудесная тема о пошиве одежды Божествам. Может, пора ее начать (или продолжить, кому как нравится).

Знаете, особенно хотелось бы увидеть мастер-класс по пошиву одежд для мурти Шрилы Прабхупады.

Дорогие искусницы, поделитесь секретами своего мастерства:mig:

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

Лучшая ткань для одежд -индийский шёлк просто супер ! как раз сажусь шить для Шрилы Прабхупады  :mig: ....ура !

----------


## Манджуваника д

Выкройки, матаджи... :smilies: 
Выложите выкройки, пожалуйста  :stena:

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

:sorry: я неумею выкладывать фото . вчера попробовала заснять процесс шитья дхоти на телефон мне кажется там плохо видно. а вообще каждый раз сажусь за шитьё и думаю что не получится , каждый раз получается. и ещё .у меня времени маловато ,чтобы разбираться с этой техникой интернет такая вещь..время просто пожирает... я постараюсь вам помочь чем смогу

----------


## Susila dasi

Если у вас время терпит - то выложу. На этой неделе начну шить.

----------


## Манджуваника д

Будем ждать с нетерпением и благодарностью  :smilies: 
Спасибо, Сушила :vanca calpa:

----------


## Susila dasi

Что-то не могу фотки загрузить. Пишет  - ошибка..

----------


## Susila dasi

Сделала фото. Как выкройки сделать, посмотрите в теме "Шьём Божествам".

----------


## Манджуваника д

Вот спасибо! Только бы еще ваши коментарии не помешали (для совсем уж трудных, как я) :mig: 
6 и 7-ой снимки - это бахирваса?

----------


## Susila dasi

> Вот спасибо! Только бы еще ваши коментарии не помешали (для совсем уж трудных, как я)
> 6 и 7-ой снимки - это бахирваса?


Да, бахирваса. Видела, её просто даже прямоугольником выкраивают. Спрашивайте, с радостью отвечу.

----------


## Тикка Надежда

> Спрашивайте, с радостью отвечу.


Харе Кришна!!!
Помогите пожалуйста, в августе ко мне придет мурти Шрилы Прабхупады и к этому времени мне надо сшить для него одежду.
Есть ли какой-то пошаговый урок как шить))) ? фотографии замечательные но я ничего не понимаю в них, и как эта одежда потом смотрится на мурти?

----------


## Тикка Надежда

> Спрашивайте, с радостью отвечу.


Харе Кришна!!!
И еще вопрос, можно сшить курту как для божеств из двух половинок и дхоти.
а как на счет трости и сандалей? где их можно взять???
Спасибо)))

----------


## Манджуваника д

Я нигде не видела курту у ШП из двух половинок. А дхоти санньяси не носят :cool: 
Трость и сандалии можно попросить привезти преданных из Индии, указав размер мурти ШП.
Имхо, лучше шить, когда видиет перед собой мурти (есть возможность примерить) - в противном случае можно не угадать с размером, а ведь хочется, чтобы "...костюмчик сидел...", и все труды - насмарку, точнее просто начнете по-новой

----------

